# Devcon 5 minute epoxy?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I need a durable clear coat for some 3 & 4oz lead spoons (surf casting). In the past I have use Envirotex, but I could not find it at the hardware store. I grabbed a few tubes of the Devcon 5 minute epoxy. I think that I tried Devcon previously, and the clear coat turned to a yellow coat. However, the package claims that it dries clear. I just want to make sure that it dries clear before doing a few dozen spoons. Thanks!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like the 30 min stuff better...smooths out better with the longer drying time


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Almost any epoxy will eventually yellow with time, even Envirotex. I'd do a small sample before commiting it to everything.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can thin the Devcon (or any brand) with alcohol which results in longer drying time and a thinner coating. This does not change the yellowing problem.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes the devcon will yellow fast. I have learned the hard way some of the lures that I have made. It seems that the quicker the set time the faster the yellowing has been for me. I have switched to the Envirotex and have had a big reduction in the yellowing. 
I did do an experiment with the devon. I put the lure in the sunlight for 4 minutes with a sheet of paper over half of it. You would not believe how much it changed in 4 minutes.

Just a thought. I have used automotive clear over spoons before. It worked great. I was lucky that the neighbor had some the 2 part finish at his house. I know the stuff is not cheap. If you had a source to get a little from somebody it works great. I have even brushed it on the spoons. They still look great!
Good luck


----------

